# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء لقضاء الحاجه وقد ذكره الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجري

## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

[[هذا دعاء لقضاء الحاجة وقد ذكر العلامة الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجر في محاضرته في قناة الأنوار الفضائية ( أن لم يستجب دعائه بقراءة هذا الدعاء فيهاتفه - كما ذكر - يستحب قراءته مائه مره حتى لو جزئها )



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## أحلى زهر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

الله يعطيش الف عافيه ورحم الله والديش

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

يالله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المحتاجين
فرج همومنا وغمومنا يالله
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

يالله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المحتاجين
فرج همومنا وغمومنا يالله
و شافي مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات* 
*و لاسيما مريضنا يالله يا آرحم الرحميين* 

*و مشكورة آختي* 

*في ميزان حسناتج يارب*

*و نسآلكم الدعاء*

*آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


في ميزان اعمالك


ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يامفرج الهموم
فرج همومنا بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

احلى زهر 
ام الحلوين
الامل الوردي
عذاب المشاعر 
عاشقة الوردي
ورد الياسمين
اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووو على التواااجد الطيب 
ولا عدمناكم 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
ومرحومين الوالدين 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يااارب بحق محمدوآل محمد يعطيك الي في بالك
تسلمين يقلبي على هيك طرح في ميزان اعمالك يارب
موفقه لكل خيـــــــــر
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد_
*يعطيكـ العافيهـ* 
*وفيـ ميزانـ حسناتكـ* 
*وقضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم بالذنيا والاخرهـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد_

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

[[هذا دعاء لقضاء الحاجة وقد ذكر العلامة الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجر في محاضرته في قناة الأنوار الفضائية ( أن لم يستجب دعائه بقراءة هذا الدعاء فيهاتفه - كما ذكر - يستحب قراءته مائه مره حتى لو جزئها )



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

نسألكم الدعاء_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

دمعة طفله يتيمه
ورده محمديه
عاشقة المستحيل
منى قلبي
صفوانية وافتخر

يسلمووو ع التواااجد الطيب 
في ميزان اعمالكم الحسنه بإذن الله
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم وحوائج كل محتاج من المؤمنين والمؤمنات
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم 
دعوااااتكم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
 اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

 نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

نسألكم الدعاء_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم أني أتوجه إليك بنيك نبي الرحمة وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين 
اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فإنك الشافي المعافي الغالب القاهر 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

نسألكم الدعاء

----------

